

If you've hired a PR agency, make sure to get the most bang for your buck - zaius
http://blog.pastasystems.com/tips-to-get-most-out-of-pr-agencies

======
gpurkins
<http://prserve.com> is quite good.

~~~
aziari
Amy Ziari, Pasta founder here. There are plenty of great agencies out there.
The best list I know of is O'Dwyers. For example, its list of top tech PR
agencies: <http://www.odwyerpr.com/pr_firm_rankings/hightech.htm> "Top" is
based on annual billings vs. quality, so the list is something you'd want to
supplement with recommendations and research. Still, it's a healthy starting
point.

